# Dimitri Box Mod Carbon Fibred



## Rudi (28/4/15)

Was bored yesterday and recovering from 1 massive babelas (Bachelors party was Hardcore)
Had some carbon fibre wrap and did some cosmetic changes to my Dimitri and man it looks good!!
wraped the door, front section and the top of the gold button. Love the look!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## zadiac (28/4/15)

Rudi said:


> Was bored yesterday and recovering from 1 massive babelas (Bachelors party was Hardcore)
> Had some carbon fibre wrap and did some cosmetic changes to my Dimitri and man it looks good!!
> wraped the door, front section and the top of the gold button. Love the look!
> 
> ...



Very nice job there. Could you do me a favor please?
Could you measure the brass plate on the side please? The length and width.
If I decide to get me one, I want to replace that brass plate with one with a custom engraving.


----------



## Rudi (28/4/15)

zadiac said:


> Very nice job there. Could you do me a favor please?
> Could you measure the brass plate on the side please? The length and width.
> If I decide to get me one, I want to replace that brass plate with one with a custom engraving.


Hope this is right , had to use a ruler but im getting (L)35mm x (W)12mm. 
The brass plate on the side also has rounded corners just to take into consideration..
Nice idea you have there


----------



## JW Flynn (28/4/15)

Rudi said:


> Was bored yesterday and recovering from 1 massive babelas (Bachelors party was Hardcore)
> Had some carbon fibre wrap and did some cosmetic changes to my Dimitri and man it looks good!!
> wraped the door, front section and the top of the gold button. Love the look!
> 
> ...


Very nice!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (28/4/15)

Rudi said:


> Hope this is right , had to use a ruler but im getting (L)35mm x (W)12mm.
> The brass plate on the side also has rounded corners just to take into consideration..
> Nice idea you have there
> 
> View attachment 26140



Thanks very much


----------



## Rafique (28/4/15)

very neatly done, nice


----------



## Silver (28/4/15)

Did you make money on your bachelors @Rudi? 

lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (28/4/15)

Silver said:


> Did you make money on your bachelors @Rudi?
> 
> lol


Had to beg for it yes they made me stand in front of Spar and Pick n Pay in this highly humiliating outfit.. gemakeup and all...with a small milk can and had me telling every one im getting married and need donations(they had a shirt made for me saying "Game over" on the back and "Buy this man a beer his wedding is near" on the front).. now seeing that Ladysmith is such a small town and everyone knows you it went all good donation wise but the ammount of pictures people took of me will probably haunt me for a while.. after the whole standing and shaking the tin(and getting very drunk in the process coz tops bottle store is right there) we went home and got even more drunk.
The can was taken away from me for safe keeping, counted all the gifts and envelopes and donations the next day, but before i could do anything the wife took everything and sommer told me its our honeymoon spending money so will have to wait till after the honeymoon to have my wallet back (if i ever get it back) lol

all in all it was a super fun day

Will post pics as soon as i get them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (28/4/15)

Rudi said:


> Had to beg for it yes they made me stand in front of Spar and Pick n Pay in this highly humiliating outfit.. gemakeup and all...with a small milk can and had me telling every one im getting married and need donations(they had a shirt made for me saying "Game over" on the back and "Buy this man a beer his wedding is near" on the front).. now seeing that Ladysmith is such a small town and everyone knows you it went all good donation wise but the ammount of pictures people took of me will probably haunt me for a while.. after the whole standing and shaking the tin(and getting very drunk in the process coz tops bottle store is right there) we went home and got even more drunk.
> The can was taken away from me for safe keeping, counted all the gifts and envelopes and donations the next day, but before i could do anything the wife took everything and sommer told me its our honeymoon spending money so will have to wait till after the honeymoon to have my wallet back (if i ever get it back) lol
> 
> all in all it was a super fun day
> ...



Some sure prophetic words on your T-shirt as I read your wallet control:  "GAME OVER"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

